
Is quora down? - prab97
I am unable to access quora. Looks like this is a result of S3 being down. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13755673
======
joetek
[http://venturebeat.com/2017/02/28/aws-is-
investigating-s3-is...](http://venturebeat.com/2017/02/28/aws-is-
investigating-s3-issues-affecting-quora-slack-trello/)

